# Maru 5x5 For Sale



## camcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

I have just received one small shipment of the Maru 5x5 along with Xcubes. More of the Maru 5x5 are on the way but just a notice for those that are interested it is up for sale on www.speedcubeshop.com for $27.75.


----------



## JyH (Apr 20, 2011)

Cool. My 5x5 broke, so I may order


----------



## asportking (Apr 20, 2011)

What do you think of the maru 5x5s? Are they any good?


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 20, 2011)

cool only $35.25 for the x-cube :tu
I paid $52 for mine


----------



## camcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

asportking said:


> What do you think of the maru 5x5s? Are they any good?


 
Out of the box I was shocked! It is so fast on the outer layers!! The inner layers are like the maru 4x4 with that kind of clicky feeling but after I adjusted it and lubed it is probably the best 5x5 I have used. I have a description up if you want more info!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 20, 2011)

camcuber said:


> Out of the box I was shocked! It is so fast on the outer layers!! The inner layers are like the maru 4x4 with that kind of clicky feeling but after I adjusted it and lubed it is probably the best 5x5 I have used. I have a description up if you want more info!


 
Quickly! A video review!


----------



## JyH (Apr 20, 2011)

camcuber said:


> Out of the box I was shocked! It is so fast on the outer layers!! The inner layers are like the maru 4x4 with that kind of clicky feeling but after I adjusted it and lubed it is probably the best 5x5 I have used. I have a description up if you want more info!


 
Core misalignments?
Sorry, I know nothing about the Maru 5x5 mech.


----------



## camcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> Core misalignments?
> Sorry, I know nothing about the Maru 5x5 mech.


 
I haven't seen any yet the only thing that I have seen is occasional "catching" which strangely only has occurred during scrambling...


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Maru > V-Cube?

Based off of first impressions of course.


----------



## camcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

I would go with the Maru myself. The V-Cube is good but takes so long to break it in and get it good. With the Maru I just loosened it and added Maru lube and it's amazing!


----------



## JyH (Apr 20, 2011)

Also, off topic, when will you have the Lunhui's in?


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh boy Verdes finally has competition. I wanna see how this cube is once broken in. Between this, the Dayan 6x6, and xb's 7x7 when it gets released Verdes could be in trouble if he doesn't step his game up.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 20, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> cool only $35.25 for the x-cube :tu
> I paid $52 for mine


 
That didn't last long... I was tempted at 35, but I have enough 4x4s that I dont use, I dont need another lol
The maru, on the other hand, I might have to check out. I've only got a pos eastsheen 5x5...



JyH said:


> Also, off topic, when will you have the Lunhui's in?



Also interested in this.


----------



## camcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah sorry I was going to keep the XCube at $35 but that was too low compared to others, I wouldn't make very much at all. As for the lunhuis, I have paid for them and am just waiting. They will be assembled and stickered


----------



## JyH (Apr 20, 2011)

camcuber said:


> Yeah sorry I was going to keep the XCube at $35 but that was too low compared to others, I wouldn't make very much at all. As for the lunhuis, I have paid for them and am just waiting. They will be assembled and stickered


 
yeh!
Also, will you ever offer Lubix service (like iCubemart)? I would be willing to pay extra for you to lube (the core XD) for me.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 20, 2011)

camcuber said:


> Yeah sorry I was going to keep the XCube at $35 but that was too low compared to others, I wouldn't make very much at all. As for the lunhuis, I have paid for them and am just waiting. They will be assembled and stickered


 
I'm glad you raised the price, kept me from spending more money xD
Already planning on a decent size order once the lun hui comes in


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a Maru 4x4, how does the XCube 4 compare to it?


----------



## camcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> yeh!
> Also, will you ever offer Lubix service (like iCubemart)? I would be willing to pay extra for you to lube (the core XD) for me.


 
I would love to offer a service like this! The only problem is that when I lubricate cubes with Lubix, I do it as Donovan instructed me by taking the cube entirely apart. Some people think that just squirting some in (yes I know, be mature) is correct and their results may vary. If iCubemart is really getting as much business and he implies then I do not know how he manages to correctly and efficiently lubricate the cubes assuming that it is at least fairly popular. I am in no way trying to say anything bad about Jeffrey - he's my friend - I'm just speculating is all  Who knows, we'll see in the future


----------



## camcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> I have a Maru 4x4, how does the XCube 4 compare to it?


 The Maru was my main 4x4 but now that I have tensioned and lubed my xcube, it's the best. This was probably posted in the wrong section just to let you know..



yamahammer08 said:


> I'm glad you raised the price, kept me from spending more money xD
> Already planning on a decent size order once the lun hui comes in


 Great! Looking forward to doing business with you!


----------



## camcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

BTW just learning this double quoting business lol and I filmed a review and will try to edit and upload it by today


----------



## JyH (Apr 20, 2011)

Well if I were to purchase this service, I would want you to lube the core, and only the core, as it's more effective there. You've lubricated your own cubes with Lubix (properly), so why not do others?


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 20, 2011)

camcuber said:


> I filmed a review and will try to edit and upload it by today


 
yay I was just going to ask about this! Can't wait to see it


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 20, 2011)

camcuber said:


> The Maru was my main 4x4 but now that I have tensioned and lubed my xcube, it's the best. This was probably posted in the wrong section just to let you know..


 
I saw you talking about the X Cube too, so thought I might as well.
Thanks


----------



## camcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> Well if I were to purchase this service, I would want you to lube the core, and only the core, as it's more effective there. You've lubricated your own cubes with Lubix (properly), so why not do others?


 
Because it takes me 30-45 minutes to do it and that can take a very long time if a lot of people order it. I may offer it soon though... Thanks for your input!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool, X-cubes for pretty cheap. I got mine for only $0.


----------



## camcuber (Apr 21, 2011)

Unboxing and First Impressions - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE7eX6ZO-qc

Review - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nSF-BOByF8

I may make another video on it when the clickiness changes, if it does


----------

